# Wa-Oyster knife



## knyfeknerd (Jul 24, 2013)

I was goofing around and made this about 6 months ago.
I've never worked anywhere that I had to shuck very many oysters, and the last time I went to the emergency room, it was because I stabbed myself in the forearm with a very blunt-tipped oyster knife. My current job requires me to do a lot o' shuckin' and I've become pretty good at it. 
Believe it or not, the wa-handle works surprisingly well!




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice! Me and you may have two of the nicest oyster knives around....


----------



## TheDispossessed (Jul 25, 2013)

when i was at jki, jon showed me these japanese oyester knives, totally different and he explained how they open oysters by smashing one side and then going in with the knife. i forget the details..


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 25, 2013)

You guys crack me up I love it custom handles on oyster knives:whistling:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 26, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Nice! Me and you may have two of the nicest oyster knives around....


I want one like yours!
I'm just not willing to shell out(no pun intended) $60-$90 for one. I'll find one someday.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 28, 2013)

Knerd was that originally a plastic handle? If so, how'd you remove it? I have a Fibrox I'd like to replace......


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Knerd was that originally a plastic handle? If so, how'd you remove it? I have a Fibrox I'd like to replace......


I will impart ancient Chinese secret to removing crappy POM handles for price of 1 Sab oyster knife!

I've removed a lot of these, and it sucks. From Henckels to Forschners, to Dexter-Sani-Safe. I tried a cutting disc/tool on my Dremel, but the material turns into liquid lava and quickly cools and hardens again.
The only success is with a coarse wheel(36 grit) on my bench grinder. It takes a while, and the plastic will melt off and burn you...........
...........but chicks dig scars.


----------

